

Apple the Black Swan: Wall St. has never understood Apple. - monkbent
http://stratechery.com/2013/apple-the-black-swan/

======
outside1234
I think the issue Wall Street has with Apple is that they are hard to predict.
I think that's a good attribute in a lot of areas but when you are talking
about 400B in market cap we are talking about a lot of clams in play and you
are going to be penalized if you are not predictable.

~~~
monkbent
Yeah, that's part of it. More specifically, their success seems wholly random
to your garden variety analyst.

